# Truing up a 5C collet Holder



## cathead (May 14, 2017)

Here's my mini POTD.  I had the rotary table set up on the mill so thought I would
true up my 5C collet holder.   I had some one inch H-13 so added some centers and
used it to hold the 5C collet holder.  I used a fly cutter for the cutting.  The photo shows the
set up.   



View media item 96581


----------

